# Urlaub 2017



## Goli (7. Januar 2017)

Hallo alle miteinander |wavey:
wir fahren im Sommer nach Saalbach Hinterglemm.Lohnt es sich eine Angelkombi (kl.Spinnrute-Posenmontage Allround Rute) mitzunehmen?Möchte gerne mit meinen Sohn (10 Jahre)ein wenig angeln gehen.Wer kann weiterhelfen ?

Gruß Goli


----------



## Angelmann67 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 2017*

Hallo Goli,
 guck mal hier http://www.saalfelden.co/sommerurla...-fischen-saalfelden-fliegenfischen-saalfelden

 fettes Petri:m


----------



## Goli (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 2017*

Danke für die Info.#6
Sieht vielversprechend aus ,
selber schon da gewesen ?


----------



## Angelmann67 (9. Januar 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 2017*

Leider noch nicht aber Mann muss ja noch Ziele haben.
 Diesen Sommer geht's erst mal nach Kroatien.
 Salz und Süßwasser, juckt schon in den Fingern und ist nicht der Frost :q

 fettes Petri:vik:


----------



## Goli (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: Urlaub 2017*

Hört sich gut an,
Viel Erfolg und ein fettes Petri:a#::a:a:a#:


----------

